# Springfield Armory XD/XDM Pistols Test Quiz Questions



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Springfield Armory XD/XDM Pistols Test Quiz Questions*

I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course and now I am on the Springfield Armory XD/XDM Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them. During my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have conflicting answers.

*Can you help me determine the correct answers for these few final 5 quiz questions? Please correct my wrong answers!*

Thanks for your help.

Note #35. Which model of pistol has a match grade barrel? 
a)	XDM pistol 
b)	XD pistol 
c)	Springfield does not offer a match grade barrel

Note #36. Another feature that is different between the XDM pistol and the XD pistol is the grip design. - True or False

Note #37. The distance for the reset of the trigger on the XDM pistol is 
a)	longer than the XD pistol 
b)	shorter than the XD pistol 
c)	the same as the XD pistol

Note #38. What is the magazine capacity for an XDM pistol that is chambered for .40 S&W (not in California)? 
a)	13 rounds 
b)	16 rounds 
c)	18 rounds

Note #39. Just like the XD pistol, the trigger must be pulled to take the slide off of the frame on the XDM pistol. - True or False


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hoppy70 said:


> *Springfield Armory XD/XDM Pistols Test Quiz Questions*
> 
> I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course and now I am on the Springfield Armory XD/XDM Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future.
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of these answers can be found on the* Springfield XDM Website*


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

hoppy70 said:


> *
> 
> Note #35. Which model of pistol has a match grade barrel?
> a)	XDM pistol
> ...


*

I think that should do it.*


----------



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

prof_fate said:


> I think that should do it.


XD/XDM 40 S&W 4.5, 3.8, and 5.25 Comp all have 16 rounds - only the 3.8 compact has 11 rounds - question did not mention extended mag - so I believe thatthe answer to #38 is b?


----------

